# Miyata 414 rebuild



## Cooper S. (Oct 19, 2021)

1990 still counts as vintage right?
Sensah groupset with all city hubs 😎


----------



## slowride (Oct 19, 2021)

Awesome pictures ! Yes of course vintage with  lugged frame of Tri
butted Miyata proprietary splined cro-mo. Lovely pearl white paint !


----------

